# '66 Resto plan in progress - color?



## thegangler (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm putting together a plan of attack for the goat resto, and am now considering colors - specs:

1966, all original (including motor and auto tranny) - 77,000 miles total. 

Given the original condition of the car, can I consider a different color? Orig platinum, but I really dig the blue charcoal. Also was thinking of dropping in an M21... Any opinions?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

thegangler said:


> I'm putting together a plan of attack for the goat resto, and am now considering colors - specs:
> 
> 1966, all original (including motor and auto tranny) - 77,000 miles total.
> 
> Given the original condition of the car, can I consider a different color? Orig platinum, but I really dig the blue charcoal. Also was thinking of dropping in an M21... Any opinions?


It largely depends on your goals for the car. If you're building it for resale value (i.e., building it "for someone else") then generally your best bet is to keep it as close to original as possible. If you're bulding it for yourself to enjoy, then it doesn't matter what anyone else thinks as long as you like the end result.

Have a blast...:cheers

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

My first car was a Platinum '66 GTO, so I'm very partial to that color. It looks great when done properly, and is not commonly seen. Really sharp. That said, my '65 Hardtop is Blue Charcoal (original color) and I have to admit, it's a great color, and not common either. Your car, do what you want. I'd go Platinum, though.....it will hide any small imperfections that Blue Charcoal will magnify, and it also looks ok when the car is dirty. Dark colors show dirt more, and are hotter to ride around it when in warm climates. Silver reflects the heat. Something to consider. M-21: due to the high ratio of the 1st gear in the M-21, it is suited only for cars with a 3.90--4.33 rear gear. In a car with a normal gear (3.23, 3.36, 3.55) it will be sluggish off the line compared to the much better suited M-20, which has a lower first gear (and second, etc.). If your car has a mid range rear gear ratio, go with the M-20. It is a common misconception that the M-21 is the "trick" muncie to have compared to the M-20. With a normal rear gear, it is not.


----------



## Eric65 (Oct 22, 2004)

Thats a nice looking car.. Looks like it dosent need too much..

Resto's are all about budget... Are you going frame off? 

If have a tight budget look at bodywork and paint only.
I think the Silver would look good but not as good as the Blue..

If your going frame off you have sometime to wait for color. Would suggest going to some shows to see the differing cars and color if you can.. Also look on ultimate GTO site you can look at all 66 colors and some pix of each

http://ultimategto.com/cgi-bin/statsexplorer.cgi?year=1966&f1=clrpaint

If you dont care about original equipment and are building for fun

My opinion or what I did
On suspension go poly bushings on all control arms and A Arms, and oversize front sway bar. Get or make rear boxed control arms and get a rear sway bar. Get extra rear frame supports.

For funner car.. save the 389 set it aside and find a 428, 421, or 455 block. Get Lightweight Forged rods Tomahawk by Pacific performance are decent priced and quality. lightweight BRC pistons forged.... 
Find a used set of E-Heads. 87 CC's can be found for about $1600 or a tad more. Seems expensive but worth it.
Crower 60919 camshaft


Tranny wise if you want to push pedals over the auto...I would never go for a 4 speed once I put a 5 speed Tremec in my car.. Save save and sell sell to get a tremec Is hands down the best upgrade I did on my restoration..

Rear .. If you can find a 12 bolt it would be good or a ford 9" conversion set up//  
All these upgrades get into some serious bucks and it took me a long time of saving and selling to afford that route. But performance wise its a different car with that drivetrain and suspension set up 

Did I mention that car looks in real good shape Do you need to replace the floors or trunk Any rust issues..

Oh yeah learn to DIY it you will save a ton of money and get dirty


----------



## thegangler (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks for the tips, guys - i'll have to hit up some shows and see the colors in person. I'd like to do complete frame off, but of course cost is an issue - trying to save up BEFORE yanking the car apart so I can do it all @ once. Definite rust issues w/ the pans, and they need to be replaced. It's running now and still a blast to drive so i'm hesitant about ripping it apart right now


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

If it's running and you're enjoying it, don't rip it apart. Fix it as you go, but keep it operable. I've seen a TON of cars "torn apart to restore" that ended up as junk parts, never to see the road again. Mine have never been apart....a good friend just got his '67 going in the past 3 weeks....yes, it's like brand new, and yes, It's a beaut, but he was without it for 19 years. I've been driving mine for the past 29+ years, and enjoying every minute. You can "do the floors" with the body on the frame, and do a bit at a time. Not all cars need a "frame off", and not all cars have to be "perfect". The main thing is to HAVE FUN DRIVING YOUR CAR. Much better than TALKING about "the GTO I'm restoring" year after year!! Good luck, and KEEP IT PLATINUM!!!!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> If it's running and you're enjoying it, don't rip it apart. Fix it as you go, but keep it operable. I've seen a TON of cars "torn apart to restore" that ended up as junk parts, never to see the road again.
> 
> 
> The main thing is to HAVE FUN DRIVING YOUR CAR. Much better than TALKING about "the GTO I'm restoring" year after year!! Good luck, and KEEP IT PLATINUM!!!!


:agree Oh man, am I ever the poster child for this one... Yeah, I think my car's going to be pretty "bad" when I get it going, and ::knock on wood:: that might actually happen by the time summer arrives.

BUT - The last time I drove it was close to _25 years ago..._ I've missed out on a lot of enjoyment in that time.

Bear


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

:agree :willy:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Bear, one thing is for certain: when you drive your '69 again, you'll feel like the carefree kid you once were, and all your troubles will fade away. These cars have more theraputic value than a $300 per hour shrink!!!!


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

Unless you intend to sell the car, who cares what the original color is. I am taking my 66' to the grave, it's been blue, red, and I don't know or care what the original color is. It's going to be dark blue or purple next time around.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Nothing wrong with Platinum.. Just got my BLACK Lincoln LS back from the body shop, looks incredible, but shows EVERYTHING, my silver car is filthy and looks great, gotta love silver. For ease of maintenance alone I would paint it Platinum unless you like washing cars.. Good luck.


----------

